

Google's bottleneck is the internet - peterstuifzand
http://peterstuifzand.nl/2010/11/03/google-s-problem.html

======
cavilling_elite
I don't know if this is what you were eluding to but maybe this is why
mod_pagespeed was just released.

Making the "internet" faster would make google faster.

